# Eclipse startet unter Linux nicht



## Biesterfeld (16. Feb 2005)

Hej,

habe mir gerade Eclipse 3.0.1 für Linux gezogen und nach ~/bin/eclipse entpackt. So nun hab ich als Linux/Unix-Anfänger nicht wirklich viel Ahnung was ich machen muss. Unter Windows, wäre es einfach der Doppelklick auf die eclipse.exe gewesen.

Hier hab ich nun eine ausführbare Datei "eclipse". Im Konquerer bringt der Doppelklick aber nichts (nich mal ne Fehlermeldung). In der Shell gestartet, stell ich fest, dass beim Starten eine alte installierte Version (v2.1) startet, also "eclipse" nach "Eclipse" umbenannt, gestartet, dann sagt mir die Konsole: "keine Berechtigung"! 

Und was mach ich jetzt? Ach ja: verwende Suse9.1 / KDE 3.1 und bin kein root.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und bedanke mich schon mal.

Beste Grüße
Biesterfeld


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (16. Feb 2005)

du musst berechtigungen setzen

chmod 777 <datei/ordner>   


wenn ich recht weiß


----------



## Biesterfeld (16. Feb 2005)

Super,

dank dir ganz herzlich! 
Klappt :toll: 

Beste Grüße
Bieterfeld


----------

